# Boneless chicken......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

... marinaded in Italian Dressing and grilled. I added the smoker box loaded with oak chips to the grill to give a hint of smoke. It was tasty.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks awesome!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Some Tony Chesireres(sp) and Italian Dressing put on a Whole Chicken that is cut up into parts over Oak or Hickory smoke is how I BBQ a Chicken.I smoke it for 3-4hrs 
225-325F;and it comes out good.But Paymasters plate looks way better.:redface:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great


----------

